# Jovem desaparecida nas águas do rio Teixeira (S.Pedro Sul)



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 11:04)

Praticar Canyoning e Escalada num dia como ontem quando havia alertas de mau tempo e num rio selvagem com rápidos? 

Espero que a encontrem, pode ser que se tenha conseguido agarrar a alguma coisa.



> *S. Pedro do Sul: Desporto radical acaba mal
> Bombeiros procuram desaparecida no rio*
> Susana Raquel Fonseca, de 28 anos, residente na zona de Lisboa, foi ontem ‘engolida’ pelas águas do rio Teixeira, em Carregal de Manhouce, São Pedro do Sul, quando, com mais uma dezena de companheiros, praticava canyoning. Apesar da grande operação de busca montada pelos bombeiros da região, a jovem continuava desaparecida à hora de fecho desta edição.
> 
> ...





> *Jovem desaparecida nas águas do rio Teixeira*
> 
> Uma jovem de 29 anos desapareceu, pelas 15.30 horas de ontem, nas águas do Rio Teixeira, junto à Quinta de S. Francisco, em Cercal, próximo de Manhouce do Carregal, São Pedro do Sul. À hora do fecho desta edição, as buscas, que envolveram 68 homens e 23 viaturas de sete corporações e ainda um helicóptero do INEM - que chegou a voar, mas desistiu devido ao nevoeiro -, desenrolavam-se perto da Barragem do Cercal e nas margens do rio, cujo caudal, engrossado pelas chuvas que caíram durante todo o dia, não permitiu o mergulho. Sem êxito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 13:27)

Confirma-se o pior....



> *Jovem desaparecida desde ontem no rio Teixeira encontrada sem vida*
> 
> A jovem de 29 anos desaparecida desde ontem à tarde no rio Teixeira foi hoje encontrada sem vida, já no rio Vouga.
> 
> ...


----------

